# Sort of official



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

/egypt-listed-as-the-worst-country-for-expats-hsbc-study/



The worst of these 34 countries to be an expat is Egypt, which has seen xenophobia rise considerably since this summer’s military coup and wave of populist nationalism. Also at the bottom of the list is much of Western Europe, which the report says is often too expensive for expats. In descending order: France, Spain, the United Kingdom, Italy and second-to-last is Ireland.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

10 Reasons Egypt Is a Great Place to Be an Expat | Scoop Empire


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> 10 Reasons Egypt Is a Great Place to Be an Expat | Scoop Empire



Lol....this one is better.


9 Depressing Things About Living in Cairo | Scoop Empire


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Interesting findings. While it's always fun having to read yet another piece of news about Egypt's never-ending race to the bottom, I do think the piece published in Scoop does detail some of the endearing (if slightly cliched) quirks that makes Cairo stand out in a good way.


----------

